# Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.



## DennisAkaTECHNO (15. April 2018)

*Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Hallo liebes Forum,
Ich habe mich grad hier angemeldet, weil ich so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.
Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit leider den Bildschirm meines Notebooks kaputt gemacht und musste relativ lang auf ein Ersatzteil warten.
In der Zwischenzeit brauchte ich allerdings Daten von der SSD, also schnell ausgebaut und an den Desktop geklemmt.
Nachdem ich "Sie haben nicht die benötigten Berechtigungen" mit "Fortsetzen" weggeklickt hatte und der Zugriff funktionierte, konnte ich die Daten auch kopieren.
Nun habe ich allerdings einen neuen Bildschirm und das Notebook läuft auch wieder.
Allerdings kann ich jetzt jegliches Programm (sofern es überhaupt noch läuft) nur noch als Administrator ausführen.
Ich denke das wird irgendwo mit fehlenden Berechtigungen zutun haben?
Ich behebe Probleme zwar meist selbst und lerne durch Googlen, aber ich bin gerade an einem Punkt, wo ich selbst nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße
Dennis


----------



## micha34 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Wieviel Nutzer hast du in der Benutzerkontensteuerung hinzu gefügt? Wenn du die nicht benötigst kannst du alle Löschen und das BS startet automatisch als Admin.


----------



## DennisAkaTECHNO (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin der einzige Nutzer und Admin auf dem Notebook.
Gruß


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Ich würd mal ein neues Adminkonto machen und dich damit auch anmelden. 
Besteht das Problem dann immer noch?
Den Inhalt der eigenen Dateien kann man als neuer Admin ja rüberkopieren.


----------



## fotoman (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Nachdem es am Laptop wohl keine HW-Verschlüsselung gibt frage ich mich u.A., was der PC an der SSD verändert haben soll, wenn Du nur ein paar Daten gelesen hast (was, so ganz nebenbei, auch ohne Display am Laptop per Lan/WLan möglichn gewesen wäre, falls die Shares nicht absichtlich abgeklemmt wurden).



DennisAkaTECHNO schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich jetzt jegliches  Programm (sofern es überhaupt noch läuft) nur noch als Administrator  ausführen.


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Laufen jetzt Programme, die vorher mit dem selben Benutzer liefen, auch mit Admin-Rechten oder und/oder deaktiviertem UAC garnicht mehr? Dann wäre etwas ganz anders defekt wie nur ein paar Zugriffsrechte.

Gibt es unter C:\Benutzer mehr wie nur Deinen einzigen User (und die üblichen Standard-Verzeichnisse "Default", "DefaultAppPool" und "Öffentlich"), wurde also u.U. von Windows ein neues Benutzerprofil angelegt (sowas machte Windows 7 zumidenst schonmal ganz gerne, unter Win 10 habe ich es bisher noch nicht erlebt). Wobei man das in der Regel sowohl durch eine Meldung wie auch durch einen jungfräulichen Desktop bemerkt.



DennisAkaTECHNO schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird irgendwo mit fehlenden Berechtigungen zutun haben?


Was hat der PC denn an der SSD geändet? Zugriffsrechte hängen (ohne AD) am lokalen Benutzer. Ist der vor- und nach dem Aus- und Einbau identisch, dann darf es auch keine Unterschiede geben.

So wie ich das interpretiere, hast Du entweder am PC erheblich mehr mit der SSD gemacht wie nur ein paar Daten zu lesen (Ändern würde u.U. schon genügen, dann können die geänderten Daten durchaus die Rechte das PC-Users haben, was trotz gleicher UserID/Passwort ohne AD nicht der selbe User ist) oder es war ein Virenscanner am Werk (um mir nicht noch andres auszudenken).

Ich würde als erstes mal das Benutzerprofil und danach die Besitzerrechte der Dateien/Programme prüfen, auf die nun kein Zugriff mehr besteht, danach u.U. den User in die lokale Admin-Gruppe aufnehmen und/oder die UAC verändern (schlecht, wenn man nicht genau weiss, was mna da tut und mit den Konsequenzen leben möchte).

Oder ich würde mein altes Backup-Image einspielen und vorher ein paar geänderte Daten sichern.


----------



## micha34 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*



fotoman schrieb:


> So wie ich das interpretiere, hast Du entweder am PC erheblich mehr mit der SSD gemacht wie nur ein paar Daten zu lesen



Fast zwangsläufig wenn ich eine Platte unter einem BS an einen Rechnermit BS hänge um an bestimmte Daten ranzukommen.Denn sonst hätte ich keinen Vollzugriff auf die andere Platte bzw den darauf liegenden Dateien.Die Verknüpfungen kämen auch durcheinander.

Evtl kann die Systemrücksetzung auf einem früheren Zeitpunkt das Problem lösen.Bin aber skeptisch.


----------



## DennisAkaTECHNO (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*



fotoman schrieb:


> Nachdem es am Laptop wohl keine HW-Verschlüsselung gibt


Richtig, die gibts es nicht.



fotoman schrieb:


> frage ich mich u.A., was der PC an der SSD verändert haben soll, wenn Du nur ein paar Daten gelesen hast


Das würde ich auch gern wissen, ich habe wie gesagt die Platte ausgebaut, beim Zugriff auf den Ordner kam der Dialog "Sie haben nicht die erforderlichen Rechte" das hab ich mit "Fortsetzen" bestätigt, dann muss er wohl die Berechtigungen verändert haben.



fotoman schrieb:


> (was, so ganz nebenbei, auch ohne Display am Laptop per Lan/WLan möglichn gewesen wäre, falls die Shares nicht absichtlich abgeklemmt wurden).


Klar, ich hab auch versucht mit dem Desktop auf das Notebook zu kommen, aber es wurde im Netzwerk nicht angezeigt und dann wars eigentlich pure Faulheit. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.



fotoman schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Laufen jetzt Programme, die vorher mit dem selben Benutzer liefen, auch mit Admin-Rechten oder und/oder deaktiviertem UAC garnicht mehr? Dann wäre etwas ganz anders defekt wie nur ein paar Zugriffsrechte.


Doch, sobald ich ein Programm als Admin starte, funktioniert es wie vorher. Das gesamte Problem ist mir bei Chrome aufgefallen, wo eben das auftrat.



fotoman schrieb:


> Gibt es unter C:\Benutzer mehr wie nur Deinen einzigen User (und die üblichen Standard-Verzeichnisse "Default", "DefaultAppPool" und "Öffentlich"), wurde also u.U. von Windows ein neues Benutzerprofil angelegt (sowas machte Windows 7 zumidenst schonmal ganz gerne, unter Win 10 habe ich es bisher noch nicht erlebt). Wobei man das in der Regel sowohl durch eine Meldung wie auch durch einen jungfräulichen Desktop bemerkt.


Nein, da sind nur "Default.migrated", "Dennis" und "Öffentlich". Den "jungfräulichen" Desktop hatte ich, ich habe nach dem ersten Boot des Notebooks nach der Reparatur ebenfalls die Meldung "Sie haben keine Berechtigung" bei allen Ordnern in der Bibliothek. Nachdem ich die Meldung aber bei allen Ordnern durchgeklickt hab, kann ich wieder voll auf die Ordner zugreifen und auch der Desktop ist wieder da.



fotoman schrieb:


> oder es war ein Virenscanner am Werk (um mir nicht noch andres auszudenken).


Wenn dann, der Windows Defender von Windows 10. Auf beiden Geräten läuft keine Zusätzliche Anti-Viren Software.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes mal das Benutzerprofil und danach die Besitzerrechte der Dateien/Programme prüfen, auf die nun kein Zugriff mehr besteht, danach u.U. den User in die lokale Admin-Gruppe aufnehmen und/oder die UAC verändern (schlecht, wenn man nicht genau weiss, was mna da tut und mit den Konsequenzen leben möchte).



Es sind quasi alle Ordner in "C:/" bis auf "Benutzer" wo das scheinbar vorkommt. Ich kann die Rechte für z.B. Programme(x86) auch nicht manuell über das Eigenschaften Fenster ändern.



fotoman schrieb:


> Oder ich würde mein altes Backup-Image einspielen und vorher ein paar geänderte Daten sichern.


Würde in meinem Fall quasi heißen: 
- Alle Daten extern sichern 
- Laptop neu aufsetzen

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## Abductee (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Mit einem neuen Userprofil sollte das mit den Rechten auch funktionieren.
Zumindest ein Test wäre sehr schnell durchgeführt.


----------



## fotoman (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*



DennisAkaTECHNO schrieb:


> Es sind quasi alle Ordner in "C:/" bis auf "Benutzer" wo das scheinbar vorkommt. Ich kann die Rechte für z.B. Programme(x86) auch nicht manuell über das Eigenschaften Fenster ändern.


Entweder hilft das von Abductee genannte Anlegen eines neuen Admin-Users (wobei das bei mir in meinem Heimnetz keine Option wäre) oder Du musst die Rechte wieder passend vergeben.

Also z.B. mit dem ProcessExplorer ermitteln, auf welche Daten die Programme zugreifen wollen und dann die Zugriffsrechte dieser Verzeichnisse ändern.

Da der Besitzer von "Programme (x86) der ThrustedInstaller ist (der nochmal oberhalb eines Windows-"Admins" steht) kann man die Rechte pauschal nicht auf den aktuellen User ändern.



DennisAkaTECHNO schrieb:


> Würde in meinem Fall quasi heißen:
> - Alle Daten extern sichern
> - Laptop neu aufsetzen


Wenn sonst nichts mehr hilft und kein Backup-Image vorhanden ist, dann wohl ja.



micha34 schrieb:


> Fast zwangsläufig wenn ich eine Platte unter  einem BS an einen Rechnermit BS hänge um an bestimmte Daten  ranzukommen.Denn sonst hätte ich keinen Vollzugriff auf die andere  Platte bzw den darauf liegenden Dateien.


Nur dass man zum lesen von Daten keinen Vollzugriff benötigt. Da würde es vollkommen genügen wenn  sich Windows die Rechte im Speicher merken würde anstatt gleich das Dateisystem zu ändern.

Wenn ich meinen  NTFS-Laufwerke unter Linux als ReadOnly mounte, komme ich zwar an die  Daten, ändere aber nichts am Dateisystem. Erst recht nichts an den  Zugriffsrechten.

Aber egal, hier wurde unter dem laufenden Windwos auf "Zugriffsrechte ändern" geklickt.


----------



## Gimmick (15. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Programme nur noch als Admin ausführbar.*

Könnte man bei sowas nicht:

Rechtsklick aufs Laufwerk -> Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Erweitert -> Berechtigungen ändern -> Haken setzen -> Einstellungen passend einstellen ?

Bin aber kein Windows-Konten-Experte.


----------

